# Thorpe St. Andrews mortuary



## Mikeymutt (Jun 3, 2014)

Thorpe St. Andrews hospital was a large hospital on the outskirts of Norwich.after it was shut down in the 90's half of the site was converted to housing.and the other half turned into a buisness park.all that remains is a little bit of the main hall.and that is just a shell.i was more interested in the old mortuary situated in a corner,so after waiting for the two police cars to disappear as they were looking for a group of kids up to no good.there is no sign now that it was used as a mortuary.but it was still a nice little building.only two rooms,and not a lot in there.it was still a nice quick visit.


----------



## mockingbird (Jun 3, 2014)

Love this


----------



## addictedmedia (Jun 4, 2014)

wicked shots mike and well done was a bit risk with the live site of the new hospital behind it


----------



## Onmyown (Jun 4, 2014)

Great set of pics, thanks for sharing


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 4, 2014)

Nice one, been to the main hosp when it was standing, but have never even seen a report from here! 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## billygroat (Jun 4, 2014)

Verrryyy nice! Thank you!


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jun 4, 2014)

Like that, great shots!
Thanks..


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 4, 2014)

Interesting building & features,ace pics .


----------



## Paulytwotanks (Jun 4, 2014)

Good stuff that man!


----------



## MrDan (Jun 5, 2014)

Interesting, not seen this one before, love the choice of shots you've shown too.


----------



## Sectionate (Jun 6, 2014)

Dam, I was hoping for a slab :-(

Nice work!


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Jun 6, 2014)

very nice!


----------



## LittleOz (Jun 10, 2014)

Great to see a 'new' mortuary, nicely done. Looks a bit like St Peters from the outside.


----------



## Whiteknight841 (Jun 11, 2014)

Creepy looking place! Thanks for the effort : )


----------



## gerr60 (Jun 15, 2014)

Was thinking this building was some sort of sports pavilion- changing rooms, worked at this hospital in late 50's and the steps look familiar , sure there was some kind of cricket ground there.


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jun 15, 2014)

Nice one. Best I ever got of the mortuary was a few shots through the gap at the top of the door! Good to finally see it properly. Thanks


----------



## Potter (Jun 16, 2014)

Interesting nice find.


----------

